# Preschool in Condesa



## AnnetteF (Oct 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good preschool in La Condesa?
I am considering Colegio IDEA, Summer Hills, Colegio Kent Condesa, Siglo XXI, Liceo Europeo Mexicano. The trouble is, I have no idea about any of them. I plan to start visiting next week (for January enrolment) but would love to hear from anyone on the forum in the know. My daughter is 3.
My priorities are: small class sizes, good carer to child ratio, caring institution, stimulating learning environment. Spanish or English OK.
If you have kids in school in La Condesa or are familiar with these or any other schools in La Condesa, I'd love to hear about your experiences.
Look forward to your posts,
Annette


----------

